# Jack Dempsey Head Shaking/Odd behavior



## Patrincka (Jan 21, 2008)

Okay tank info first: PH is about 6.8 (I got something from the LFS today to raise it to 7.0, which is the PH my fish are used to). Nitrates (Nitrites, whatever) and Ammonia levels are right on the money. 29gal tank with 1 small pleco and a breeding pair of Jack Dempseys. While I realize this tank is small for what everyone suggests for these guys, they are always quite happy and very active fishies who love to make babies at least once a month for me... so I figure they aren't unhappy with their living conditions.
We moved about a week ago and since moving I've noticed my Jack Dempseys are being a little more strange than usual. Normally when they breed there is head shaking and odd behavior involved, however since we moved they have been doing the head shaking more often and randomly doing rapid pacing back and forth in a small area for about 10 to 15 seconds. I've never seen them do this before, and am hoping they are just a little bit stressed - but will be okay. I'm trying to bring the PH up a tiny in hopes that will make them happier as their PH was always about 7.0 or 7.1 at the old house. Any ideas?
No visible signs of any parasites or any inclination to a bacteria or virus bothering them IMHO. Thanks!!!


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

First off, don't bother messing with the pH anymore...it won't help anything, and altering it can actually end up doing more harm than good.

Secondly, the 'erratic' behavior could be a combination of things.
The recent move may be one of them, but I'm willing to wager that their small confines aren't helping.

How large are these guys?
How long have you had them? Any ideas on how old they are?
Also, what is your water change schedule like---how many gallons (or what percentage of overall tank volume) do you change and how often?

I would strongly recommend at least a 4-foot tank for the pair.
BV


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

every fish in that tank gets too big for it. I would imagine that your jd's are starting to get a little bigger, right? They are probably getting too large and could grow smaller and live a lot shorter life than they should. Also water change shceduling would be pretty crazy on a tank that small with those fish. You would have to do it about every other day. If I were you I would give your fish a decent home, like a 55 gallon, and then see if you still have problems.


----------

